
North Korea Implicated in Attack Stopping Wall Street Journal and New York Times - wglb
https://www.forbes.com/sites/daveywinder/2018/12/30/north-korea-implicated-in-attack-that-stops-wall-street-journal-and-new-york-times-presses/
======
tree_of_item
> As I write this report some European editions of U.S. newspapers appear to
> still be impacted by the attack. The San Diego Union Tribune online edition
> is unavailable and the website instead displays a message that simply
> states: "Unfortunately, our website is currently unavailable in most
> European countries. We are engaged on the issue and committed to looking at
> options that support our full range of digital offerings to the EU market."

I'm pretty sure this is due to GPDR, not anything North Korea did. Really
strange that the author didn't know this. I thought of the Gell-Mann amnesia
effect right away: does this person even know what they're talking about?

